

Cringely: Google planning to build a 700-MHz and WiFi mesh network? Watchout ISPs and telcos! - naish
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2007/pulpit_20070914_002928.html

======
myoung8
Google isn't going to get the spectrum! Kevin Martin (FCC Chairman) crafted
the auction rules in such a way that it isn't attractive for Google or any
other third party to bid, plus the incumbents have so much power in D.C.
already.

Sure, they would like to build-out in the 700MHz band, but it is very unlikely
to happen.

~~~
wmf
My guess is that Google never wanted to build a wireless network; instead they
want a telco (who already has towers) to be tricked/forced to build a network
that suits Google.

